# on/off



## ThomasK

Dit lijkt mij geen te breed thema. Het gaat namelijk om de aanduiding van '(power) on/off' in het Nederlands_ [ik had in de titel moeten schrijven: aan/af, op/ uit...]_

Ik denk aan twee combinaties : 
1. Toestand: _ Iets *staat (is) aan *_(_de radio staat *op *_???) OF _*uit/ af*_. 
     Vraag: hoe duidelijk zijn de regels hier?   (In Vlaamse dialecten kan je bijvoorbeeld soms horen dat iets 'afligt', maar dat is heel zeker "uit den boze")

2. Causatief: _Ik *zet/... *de radio *aan *(*op *???) _OF _*uit *(*af *_? - Vermoedelijk gangbaar in Vlaanderen, niet in Nederland)
Het lijkt mij bij dit punt interessant om  mogelijkheden te bekijken om te variëren... Ik denk bv. aan radio's, motoren, lampen, en eventueel aan lessen, programma (die lopen, dan aflopen, opgestart en stopgezet worden)...


----------



## Astilbe

Radio's, motoren, lampen, zijn *aan* of *uit*.
Een programma op de computer is open of gesloten, lijkt me.


----------



## ThomasK

1. Jullie vinden 'aan staan' niet goed dus? En 'af' ook nooit oké? 

2. Wat doe je dan met de radio, motoren, lampen: alleen aan- en uitzetten? Nooit (motor) afzetten? 'Uitschakelen' klinkt wat te formeel, vermoed ik...


----------



## triptonizer

Hoi Thomas

In erg informele context zal ik ook aan/op/uit/af-zetten/zijn/staan gebruiken maar ik vind het allemaal even lelijk klinken. Als ik iets meer op mijn taalgebruik let, vermijd ik zijn/staan/zetten zoveel mogelijk. De radio speelt, tenzij hij uitgeschakeld is natuurlijk.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> 1. Jullie vinden 'aan staan' niet goed dus? En 'af' ook nooit oké?


Jawel. Het alarm staat af. (Het kan ook aan- of opstaan).



> 2. Wat doe je dan met de radio, motoren, lampen: alleen aan- en uitzetten? Nooit (motor) afzetten? 'Uitschakelen' klinkt wat te formeel, vermoed ik...


Ik zet de radio op en ik zet hem ook uit of af. Ik doe de lampen aan en daarna terug uit.

Er is een ander draadje waar met "kraan" wordt gespeeld. Daar zegde een Nederlandse vriend dat hij de kraan aan- en uitdoet. Ik doe de kraan open en toe/dicht.


----------



## ThomasK

@Triptonizer: ik kijk nogal op dat je al die combinaties lelijk vindt klinken. Het mag, hé ;-), maar het is toch wat typisch voor het informele register dat je wat minder rijke woorden gebruikt... Ik wil wel graag nog alternatieven horen voor aan/uit/...-zetten, etc. 

@Peter: ik herken veel, maar het zou mij niet verbazen als het water tussen NL en VL in dit verband nogal diep zou kunnen zijn...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> @Triptonizer: ik kijk nogal op dat je al die combinaties lelijk vindt klinken. Het mag, hé ;-), maar het is toch wat typisch voor het informele register dat je wat minder rijke woorden gebruikt... Ik wil wel graag nog alternatieven horen voor aan/uit/...-zetten, etc.
> 
> @Peter: ik herken veel, maar het zou mij niet verbazen als het water tussen NL en VL in dit verband nogal diep zou kunnen zijn...


Kan zijn, maar wat dan nog? (Ik denk dat ik mijn mening hieromtrent al vaak genoeg geuit heb, dus ik ga jullie er nu niet mee vervelen, maar ik waarschuw jullie: er is niet veel nodig...)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik stel alleen vast dat er verschillen zijn, dat is alles...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Ik stel alleen vast dat er verschillen zijn, dat is alles...


Het is geen verwijt, Thomas! Er zijn verschillen, dat is zeker waar. (Op mijn werk zijn we met meer Nederlanders dan Vlamingen: maar ik voed ze op)


----------



## bibibiben

_Aan_- en _uitzetten_ zijn ook in deze draad aan de orde geweest: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74. Ook _opzetten_ is toen langsgekomen. Met een verwijzing naar deze pagina: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1368/. Als Peterdg dit leest, komt waarschijnlijk weer de stoom uit z'n oren ...



triptonizer said:


> In erg informele context zal ik ook aan/op/uit/af-zetten/zijn/staan gebruiken maar ik vind het allemaal even lelijk klinken. Als ik iets meer op mijn taalgebruik let, vermijd ik zijn/staan/zetten zoveel mogelijk. De radio speelt, tenzij hij uitgeschakeld is natuurlijk.



Curieuze uitspraak. _Aanzetten_, _afzetten _en _uitzetten _behoren zeer zeker niet tot het informele register. 

Met _de radio staat aan_ is evenmin iets mis. _De radio is aan_ hoor ik minder vaak en lijkt mij minder gebruikelijk dan _de radio staat aan_. _De radio speelt_ is ook goed mogelijk, maar het lijkt mij onwaarschijnlijk dat er ook maar één gezaghebbende taalinstantie is die aan _de radio speelt _de voorkeur geeft boven _de radio staat aan_. _De radio is ingeschakeld_ vind ik meer iets voor in een handleiding. Je kunt het zeggen, maar waarschijnlijk zijn er maar weinig mensen te vinden die dit ook met regelmaat doen.

Het nadeel van _aan staan _is wel dat er geen participium van bestaat. Een _aan staande radio_ is ronduit fout Nederlands. Dat moet dus een _spelende radio_ worden. Of anders _een radio die aan staat_. Daarentegen kun je weer wel goed _met de/een radio aan_ zeggen:_ met de/een radio aan kan ik me niet goed concentreren_. Ik geloof niet dat velen dan de voorkeur zullen geven aan: _met een spelende radio kan ik me niet goed concentreren_.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> : http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1368/. Als Peterdg dit leest, komt waarschijnlijk weer de stoom uit z'n oren ...


Ik ga zwijgen, maar ik ben het volledig eens met deze conclusie!


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> _Aan_- en _uitzetten_ zijn ook in deze draad aan de orde geweest: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74. Ook _opzetten_ is toen langsgekomen. Met een verwijzing naar deze pagina: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1368/. Als Peterdg dit leest, komt waarschijnlijk weer de stoom uit z'n oren ...



Tot mijn verbazing merk ik dat ikzelf die thread heb opgestart. Nu, ik wilde eigenlijk wel heel breed proberen te gaan, maar dat lijkt niet evident... Ik dacht aan allerlei zaken die met beginnen en eindigen (spontaan of causatief) te maken hebben, maar dat kan te breed worden, begrijp ik wel...


----------



## ThomasK

Vanmorgen startte ik nog een andere thread op, inzake het onderliggende idee, het basisprincipe, hierachter. U bent er ook welkom...


----------



## matakoweg

ik zou zeggen:
"De tv staat aan, ik zet de tv aan." 
"De tv staat uit, ik zet de tv uit"
niet: "de tv staat af"
"een spelende radio" vind ik vreemd klinken en "een spelende tv" lijkt me helemaal vreemd.


----------

